# Bridges



## Meggie (Jan 4, 2008)

oooh my first photo post!

go easy on me, kittens:blushing:

i use a nikon d50







^^Triboro Bridge and Downtown Manhattan






^^59th St Bridge, the Simon and Garfunkle song:mrgreen:






^^The Bronx






^^Bronx again

thats all


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 5, 2008)

#1  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 5, 2008)

Pretty frikin cool!

-S


----------



## ScottS (Jan 5, 2008)

Sweet photos! And you get a sticker for being a Nikon User!


----------



## Meggie (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks you guys!

youre not as scary as i thought


oh and that sticker i get...better be scented...fo reals


----------



## ScottS (Jan 5, 2008)

Scratch and sniff... Its the only way to go!

Although im am not responsible for _what_ smell it is... :no smile:


----------



## Chicago1980 (Jan 5, 2008)

I like 'The Bronx'


----------



## sirsteezo (Jan 5, 2008)

I like the 1st one

welcome!


----------



## Meggie (Jan 5, 2008)

thank you for the kind words and welcome.

the first shot-the scene is so awesome, it would've taken effort to fawk it up


----------



## kundalini (Jan 5, 2008)

They all have merit and are quite good.  But if you don't mind my two cents worth:

#1 - I think the lights on the bridge and a few in the bg are slightly overexposed.  I am wanting to see the tops of the buildings (one in the center and one by the bridge tower).  Perhaps a lower PoV.

#2 - I'm diggin' it.

#3 - Would likely be my favorite, but I want to see the full extent of the tree branches.  Love the symetry.

#4 - for some reason I can't see this one.

Purrrrrr..........
Just a couple of nitpicks, nothing too bad heh?  But then again, I could just be wrong.


----------



## Meggie (Jan 5, 2008)

1-youre right i over exposed it cause i dig it like that cause im odd. there was no other point of view though really  behind where i stood is a huge hill ha, in front is the water

2-thanks, im very fond of that one...my fav bridge...as it resembles lace

3-yeah i took it from the sunroof of the car haha best i could do before we passed it..i took it vertically and cropped out the ugliness at the top

4-yo no se

nothin bad at all...and im a sensitive lame-o ,so yay for you! haha 

danke!


----------



## SCHNOOBS (Jan 6, 2008)

The mood you've set is something that I havn't seen in a long while.  in my opinion.


----------



## pete1606 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice work , I think number 2 & 4 is your strongest. Was this shot with film or digital?


----------



## dpolston (Jan 7, 2008)

digital - she used a D50.


Love the shots! And I will also have to give the Nikon Sticker.


----------



## Meggie (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks you guys!

ooh my pics have a "mood" ?? 

schweet!

oh and thanks for the stickers


----------



## Black & White (Jan 9, 2008)

Great shots.


----------



## jotan82 (Jan 9, 2008)

#1 is awesome


----------

